# Official R35 GT-R pic!!



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Is anybody interested in a an official R35 GT-R pic??

If so PM me a Fax number and I will fax it to you!!

PS. I work for Nissan, and this is no Photoshop job!!


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

there are several photos in this weeks Autocar magazine.....twin turbo v6 for 400bhp ......yum!

Chris


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

01793 655300!

Cheers


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry wasn't aware of the pics in Autocar!!

Seeing as I havent seen the pics maybe polarbearit can confirm if the pics are the same?!?!?!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Can someone please post these pics on here?


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, Ive been given the pic as an official marker of the pre-production car. In other words this is IT!!

And its the same car as shown on here

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.mv?file=car.mv&num=1044

So this looks like the future!!

If you look at the interior pics I can see just from that one pic that its the true interior as the parts you can see (stalk and steering wheel) are already in production!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

So is the secret really out??? 

Shin, have you heard anything and can you comment?


----------



## wendle (Apr 4, 2002)

*lights*

i love the look of those lights, the fronts look like they could be the led type ones. pity there is no photo of the fronts lit up the classic rears look good as ever.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Anbody want my R32!

Parm


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

pchana,  ME! ME! ME! (or Mark)


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

LOL - I wonder if it will just raise enough for the R35's rear quarter!....hum, now even thats an idea 

Parm


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

That - is awful.

only thing I like is the rear lights, I hope it looks better in the flesh!

Simon


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I saw those same pictures months ago! Are you sure that's the official finished design? I thought they were showing the finished article at the Detriot Motorshow this September (or around that time)


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Braintree,

Please could you e-mail me a picture? 

[email protected] 

Thank you,
-Elliot


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Well according to Renault-Nissan BV this is the final design!!

As with all cars that enter the "imminent production" phase, minor tweaks will always occur as more and more road testing is done. (I'm thinking either a spoiler will be a tweak, or is that odd line across the bootlid area an active spoiler?!?!).

Supposedly this is their final masterpiece. 

In my honest oppinion . . . . . I love it.

The design is very 21st Century and the interior is very "techie".

Aluminium/Titanium/Stainless interiors seem to be the thing nowadays, and the interior of this GT-R is on par with the other modern masterpieces. The 350Z, Porsche, Noble M12, Zonda and such likes are all in the same technical design area. And so far they are all proving to be popular in their respective markets!


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh, and the pics I have are on paper, not digital. So I can't e-mail them!! Sorry mate!!

The copies I faxed were faxed from an internal Nissan document, I haven't got a scanner.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Ok people, I'm waiting to be criticised for saying this but I think that is truly disgusting, it has upset my stomach it is so repuslive. After creating an agressive and sexy car like the R34...

Rob


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Ooerr*

I'm not so sure about that. The rear retains the afterburners, which is a good thing, but that front? 

Still, I prefer the looks of the R34, as I think many others do. It will be interesting to see what (if any) changes are made before production. 

I have seen those photos before, a few months back in various Japanese car magazine, and since then I was led to believe that the REAL GTR would look nothing like it...

The Mystery deepens...

Where's Scooby when ya need him...    

Dave


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*no way*

That car was featured a while back in some mag,that is not the new gtr35 no way
I will look a prick if i am wrong 
but i dont care  
Gary


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I like it. It looks angry and moody. Just the way I like 'em.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

braintree....................huh??  The car in this link http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/fram...car.mv&num=1044

is the exact same old pictures of the GTR concept that came out ages ago. Are you telling us the pre-production car look almost the same as the GTR concept?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If this is really the car, what I want to know is what has Nissan been up to for the past year and a half!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

One of my students works for a company here called Tokico. They manufacture brakes/suspension components for the major Japanese manufacturers (like Nissan) He said that it was rumoured that Nissan had not yet finalized the design for the new GTR, but, it is rumoured to be different to the concept.

Which concept (I have seen several different ones) he was referring to (and how different) wasn't clear. As to whether this info (from a friend of a friend sort of thing) is accurate is anybodys guess...

...so what to believe


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

DCD said:


> *If this is really the car, what I want to know is what has Nissan been up to for the past year and a half!!!  *


Exactly. I'm not sure if I like it or not yet ... the back is fantastic, but the front can leave... When I've seen it in the flesh I'll make my mind up properly 

 If you believe the game "Gran Turismo Concept" then that marked out section on the tailgate is indeed an active spoiler...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*35 GTR*

Totally agree with Gary this is a old picture been around for about 12 months , as DCD said what have Nissan been doing for
the last 12 months. The car will not be known as a 35 it will be called the GTR.

Mark


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Good news, phew 

The guys at Nissan Design HQ should be reading this board. At the end of the day, you're the people who buy the cars anyway, so surely your thoughts should be taken into consideration!

Well, even though I won't be able to buy one for about 10 years I'm still glad it's not going to look like that (we hope)

Rob


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Braintree,

How is it possible that you are able to fax out internal documents?
What is it you do in Nissan?

Cem


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*M SPEC NUR*

 Didn't realise there was another Nur edition car in the U.K.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Oh FFS...

Quote Autocar:



> This is what we believe what it will look like





> Our impression of the new GTR


Oh right, well that's OK then Autocar, whatever you say. Somewhere on this planet there is a vacant photoshopper seat waiting to be filled. 

Cem


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Nür*

Sorry that this is off-topic but I saw that aswell and couldn't remember who actually owns the only(?) Nür in the UK. But now the smoke cleared and Tim showed up.  

So, is there one or two Nür in the UK?  

/Perra


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry, another off topic.
Looks like at least 2 with maybe more to come!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Unless ofcourse this guy is yet another bull**** merchant with a 1:18 scale model of the NUR edition.

I know Tim is geniune and definately has one having seen it in the flesh when I purchased his R34 Bayside Blue GT-R from him way back in October...

We want proof!

T


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

braintree........let's assume you are who you say you are, you do have the internal Nissan document of the offical picture of the R35 GTR, and you have no problem with faxing them to anyone. Are you telling us you have no access to a scanner working at Nissan?

Could this be the return of BadMuthaR34  ??


----------



## Wahhaj (Feb 19, 2003)

*Production pics..*

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1#Post67296657

I've posted the new autocar pics at the above link.. enjoy..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Its just a photoshopped 2001 concept!


----------



## Wahhaj (Feb 19, 2003)

*You sure..*

Dino,

are you 100% positive that these pics posted by autocar on there mag are fake and from the 2001 concept?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Grr lemme photochop that Mag ,,,


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Can someone help me understand what exactly is the difference between the pics in the link provided and the GT-R concept that I stood in front of at the Tokyo Motor Show in 2001? I'm struggling.

As for the Autocar pix, I'm definitely with DCD on that one - Photochopped! IMHO its not even photochopped as good as some of the past ones.

Cya O!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

The AUTOCAR magazine pics are authentic... i.e. in that they come from autocar itself - However be aware they _ARE_ photoshopped images. If you read the small print down the side of the magazine pictures it is written that they are 'computer renditions'. The pictures basically look like the original R35 style concept moulded onto the body of the new Z car...

Cynically it sounds to me that Nissan have moved the new Skyline GT-R from the skyline base car to a Z car Base. I.e. The new GT-R is simply a 'Z' car variant with 4wd and twin turbo's and slightly modified skin silouette... should still be fun - already test drivers of the new Z car say it drives like a 'mini skyline' so it should still be a drivers car. At the moment though I doubt I'd like to pay £60K for essentially a tricked up 4wd varient of the new (excellent but substantially cheaper) Z car...

Trev


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Trev....the V35 variants and the Z33 are all based on the FM platform, as will be the new GT-R. 

Don't simply assume that because they share the same platform they will be just the same car with different body and engines. It will take quite a bit of engeneering to produce a chassis worthy of the GTR badge, but having experienced how well this FM package works, I really have no doubts the GTR will indeed be something special. We just have to wait and see and just take the info car magazines keep on spewing out with a very large pinch of salt.


----------



## S2kRob (May 11, 2002)

I saw that car in person at Detroit in 2001. And you're telling me that's the production model? I don't think so. That thing was far away from a production car, it had blue carbon fiber on it, for Pete's sake (rocker panels and hood bulge).

Mr. GTR himself said it was only a concept, and that the real one may or may not look like that. It's in CAR if you want to read it.

I don't buy it for a second, myself. And if you really did work for Nissan and have real photos of the car, you:

1) Could sell them for some decent coin.
2) Would be fired as soon as Nissan found out you spilled the beans.


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok everyone, have some xplaining to do!

I don't have an M-Spec Nur, my stupid mates thought it would be funny to play about with my profiles on all my car sites. Only just noticed it to be honest, haven't been on in a long time as I've been on holiday. I currently still drive my GTO and 200SX.

The pictures I was given are in a pack of post-concept pre-production designs, ie this _should_ be what they're gonna build. Yeah it is FM platform based, but shouldn't be associated as a Z as it will be totally unique. (Although the 350Z is awesome! Was at The Belfry on Wednesday for the launch! 271bhp & 363 lb/ft certainly propel this motor with much haste! ust a shame only the GT will be available this year, and that sets to be in December, 2 months after expected release!)

Yes, we do have a scanner here, but it is on the marketing computer, to which a) I have no access b) Is not on the intranet as it is a stand alone printing system.

Something else which suprised me, unless Tim has been in Norwich lately, there is definately another Nur driving around as I (and others) have seen it on a few occasions on the outskirts. Also I know of 2 other Nur's which are in storage, 1 is owned by Jason Graver the other by Tom Devere. Both are in a hanger about 12 miles outside Norwich.


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

Honestly i think your a fool braintree, first of all if u work for Nissan in the UK, why the hell would a Japanese car maker show u anything to do with its "top secret" sports car designs? this car is a concept "CONCEPT" which means it was a 1 off **** around. u talk about this concept being luxurious, ...did sumone hit u over the head, since when has the SKYLINE ever stood for luxury? its a SPORTS car u idiot! It will remain that way. I think this design is ****ing terrable, it has taken everything beautiful about the Skyline and trashed it "all but the lights" gone are the vulupsuous curves....only to be replaced with what?.....a box shaped chunk of metal? I dont think so! The real GT-R35 will be revealed to the world in late 2003 or early 2004, im guessing Januray (keeping with tradition). If sumhow your rite dude, i think Nissan should be ashamed of their-selves and bow their heads in shame.

Long Live The GT-R


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Only I can say is.*

Hi,

I have talked with HIM about it on the phone, and HE just laughed. 
(You know what I mean "HIM".  )
At the moment, only HE and 1-2 person know about the development.
I can't say too much, but I must say it is definitely wrong information.
As you know, there are so many "photoshoped" CG on Japanese car magazines, and it is just because they can sell their magazine a lot with new GTR rumour.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*gtr35*

its gona be a 2 seater


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Only I can say is.*



Shin said:


> *Hi,
> 
> I have talked with HIM about it on the phone, and HE just laughed.
> (You know what I mean "HIM".  )
> ...


Shin,

Wow, only a few people knows about the development huh, that is sure "Top secret" informations  

I don't know why some people keep making those posts   

Jeff


----------



## stemcgee (Mar 25, 2003)

*R35*

The R35 is rubbish. Nissan has took the beastly box-style r34 and changed it into a poofmobile, by rounding off everything.

C'mon lads sort it out


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*???*

Anyway, many people say about "R35", but what is "R35"???
The current Skyline is V35 and there is no plan about "R35".
Who calls the next generation of GTR "R35"?

Yours,
Shin


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: ???*



Shin said:


> *Anyway, many people say about "R35", but what is "R35"???
> The current Skyline is V35 and there is no plan about "R35".
> Who calls the next generation of GTR "R35"?
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SHIN!!! I have been trying to get this message across for the last 2 bloody years on sooo many forums. Why do people insit with this "R" business!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dino, just to clarify about the naming of the new "GTR" - it won't be a R35 as such, right? 

I always thought the R in R32, R33 and R34 meant "revision" I guess the V in V35 means "version"?

I think a lot of confusion stems from Nissan splitting the "Skyline" and "GTR" into two entirely different models (as opposed to different grades/versions of the same model; "Skyline"

As I understand it, both the new Skyline and the new GTR (despite being 2 entirely seperate models) are both gonna be called V35? Is this correct?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The "V" denotes the VQ lineup of engines, like "R" did for the RBs. So all cars from this V35 generation of cars will use the V35 "general" nomenclature. I say general because there are always other letters to denote a model, to give you an example the new Skyline Coupe is a CPV35 or the older Skyline GTS/GTt were ER33/ER34 and GTRs were BNR32/BCNR33 & BNR34.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dulux (Mar 22, 2003)

*R35*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.

01252 322601


Thanks Mate, Dulux


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

*V35 - R35* whats the farken difference! V35 is yuk....it makes it sound like the car has 34 valves. "R" is a much nicer sounding letter. Nissans got serious issues, if skyline enthusiusts are confused about it, how are other people gonna know wtf is going on? Point is .....this new skyline better be the *shmickest* thing on the market and not look like fkn blob of metal **cough** Z **cough**.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

SEXMACHINE said:


> *V35 - R35 whats the farken difference! V35 is yuk....it makes it sound like the car has 34 valves. "R" is a much nicer sounding letter. Nissans got serious issues, if skyline enthusiusts are confused about it, how are other people gonna know wtf is going on? Point is .....this new skyline better be the shmickest thing on the market and not look like fkn blob of metal **cough** Z **cough**. *



Well the "V35" code you so much hate is just a code used by the factory, not the name of the car, so really don't see why you are getting so upset!

Can't understand why "V35" would make you believe a car had 34 valves?

Plus I really don't see how all of this could be confusing? Its just a bloddy letter for Christ sake!!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

SEXMACHINE said:


> *V35 - R35 whats the farken difference! V35 is yuk....it makes it sound like the car has 34 valves. "R" is a much nicer sounding letter. Nissans got serious issues, if skyline enthusiusts are confused about it, how are other people gonna know wtf is going on? Point is .....this new skyline better be the shmickest thing on the market and not look like fkn blob of metal **cough** Z **cough**. *


34 valves


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

On the Skyline each cylinder has 2 intake valves and 2 exhaust valves. Some other engines use 5 valves per cylinder but not on the Skyline. The engines are comprised of 6 cylinders (6x2x2 = 24 valves, not 34 valves.)


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

Riteeeeeee.... Thanks for clearing that up ladies. I understand so much now!


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

still reckon its a 2 seater


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

And I reckon, after not posting on this place for ages . . . . .

Who ever said that the R in R34 meant Race Bred??

F*ck off and talk some bollocks

R is the model identifier

S = Silvia Series 
S10
S110
S12
S13
S14
S14a/e
S15
S16?? Maybe soon

P = Primera Series
P10
P11
P12

N = Sunny/Almera Series
N13 - Sunny
N14 - Sunny
N15 - Almera
N16 - Almera Japan

K = Micra Series
K10
K11e
K12e

B = Sunny Coupe
B11
B12

Z = Z Series
Z31
Z32

M = Prairie Series
M10
M11

E = Urvan Series
E23
E24

F = Cabstar Series
F22
F23

D = Pickup Series
D21
D22

Y = Patrol GR Series
Y60
Y61

X = Star Series
X70 - Interstar
X83 - Primastar

V = Tino/Skyline Japan
V10 - Almera Tino
V35 - Skyline Japan

So, let me guess that the Primera has a P shaped engine layout and the Patrol uses the ltest technology Y pattern engine???

Get real, get off your horses and come down to the real world. Ergo a car

A lump of metal, and that's all it is just about.

As to the, only 1 or 2 people know about it crap.

How many people do you think it takes to design a car?? How many people work in R&D??

If you think that only 1 or 2 people are involved with designing a car, you have seriously been sniffing too many petrol cans.

I'm sure for the least part Mr Ghosn, Mr Scweitzer and Mr Hanawa know about it. you do the math!! There's 3 people!! And out of the 3 big guns they have designed, researched and developed the car themselves!!!

Jesus, they even plan to make it themselves!!!

Rant over


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Braintree, 

Your the one getting confused here. You will find people never said the R in R34 stood for Race Bred. Its the R in the engine lettering related to the engine block and it does in actual fact stand for Race Bred. RB26DETT, Race Bread 2.6 litre, twin turbo, etc, etc.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Heheh,*

Braintree,

Please don't forget "F" and other model code as well.

I posted that comment before he made presentation about it to board members.
Things are changing every minute/hour/day/month/year.

Shin


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That "RB" = Race Bred is also bollox...

Don't know who made that up...


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Heheh,*



Shin said:


> *Braintree,
> 
> Please don't forget "F" and other model code as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was only listing some models off the top of my head.
And I apologise as to the timing, however, I still disagree in that 1 or 2 people were/are aware of the final design and specification!!

I have read posts from yourself elsewhere on the board and you seem to know Skyline's pretty god damned well, but why spoil the broth by saying that only 1 or 2 people know about a major RD&D project??

My mate's dad (Dave McIsaac) worked for Lotus as a design modellor on the Elise. Even while the public were still being shunned with "concept" ideas as to the final shape etc, a team of dozens was creating the style, spec etc etc

He then went on to work for Nissan in Nottingham (or is it Northampton) before NDE relocated to Piccadily Circus.

And that was for a poxy Elise, in Japan where everything is over-designed a team of at least that size would be required to achieve such an accomplishment of designing a world class super-car!!

I agree that the project is very hush-hush, and with good reason. The secrecy creates such a level of anticipation that interest in the model will be very high, as with the 350Z.

When one of my guys here gave me the pic I originally had, he said he had gotten it from someone high up, dunno who and personally not too bothered!! I just thought I would post it up!!


----------



## nick poulton (Nov 25, 2002)

*R35*

I don't like it , not that I would be able to afford even a taxi ride in it!
Looks like a Fiat coupe from the side!


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

My opinion is we will see it when we see it.

I have seen some pages on the net which showed a very sleep r34 derived vehicle which look pretty darn



sweet.



Now, I may have been viewing a really good photshopers work so these images need to be taken with a pinch of salt.

The concept and leak are sometimes used as a means of communicating with those that are actually interested in the proposed vehicle. Peoples reactions go a long way. I am pretty confident that the bods at Nissan are pretty much on the ball when it comes to radically changing the body shape.

If you look at the Skyline History pages (can't remember the link) the style of the car has in effect remained the same. It is not meant to look like and absolutely aerodynamic supercar beauty. It is supposed to look like a damned muscle bully from Hell.

Take the R32 for instance a boxy aggressive design, then you get the R33, are more rounded and subtle aggression, then we go back to the R34, which harks back to the aggressiveness of the R32.

The only thing on my mind in all of this discussion is the story about the Nissan Skyline being discontinued soon, due to emmisions, which means that all this intense debate will be for nothing, although I really am hoping to be completely corrected on this, because it will be an 'all in black' day when they close the line.  

Buenos es dente


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

These were the pictures I was on about...

http://www.geocities.com/bradbigboy/index_00000a.htm 

You may have to deal with some script errors on it though :S


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

DCD said:


> *That "RB" = Race Bred is also bollox...
> 
> Don't know who made that up... *


Its even on thew gtr.co.uk technical site


----------



## pinky (Jul 9, 2003)

Alexb said:


> *These were the pictures I was on about...
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/bradbigboy/index_00000a.htm
> 
> You may have to deal with some script errors on it though :S *


That looks nice


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

For those that are interested, this is the non-GTR Skyline out or coming out in Japan at the moment.


http://www2.nissan.co.jp/SKYLINE/V35/0301/


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

*oh no*

it looks like a yank car, and that front is poor


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

braintree said:


> *Is anybody interested in a an official R35 GT-R pic??
> 
> If so PM me a Fax number and I will fax it to you!!
> 
> PS. I work for Nissan, and this is no Photoshop job!! *


send me a pic.
[email protected]


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

> For those that are interested, this is the non-GTR Skyline out or coming out in Japan at the moment.


No that is the SKYLINE. There will be no GTR version of this car. The GTR will be a totally different car most likely based on the 350Z chassis. There may be a Nismo version of the Skyline produced but it will not be called the GTR.

In short the Skyline and GTR brands have been separated and will be completely different cars.

Matt


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes I meant to emphasis that when I posted, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Braintree

Which company in Nissan do you work for. Is that NMGB?

I have seen the GTR Concept in the flesh and it is truly awesome.

Similar to Z, pitures really don't do it justice. Anyone who's seen it at the motorshows would know that its far away from being production like.

There are massive amounts of Carbon fibre on it and a massive strutbrace integrated through the centre of the car. If that is the shape that is realeased I would definetly buy one. (In my dreams)

Rich


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

Gents


Just been reading some of these posts.

To clear up the codes thing the R34, P12, K12, Z33 thing is the Production and Homologation code (like Single Vehicle Approval SVA but for a type of car, known as Type approval which is approved by the VCA in the UK).

Incedently this is the reason that there are very few official UK R34's in the UK. They are on a limited hologation so only a certain number can be brought in a year. Homoligation requires NCAP testing etc and is very expensive.

Basically these codes are used in production. Generally most people don't know what these are, but for some reason Skyline fanatics started using them and here we are, maybe it was to distinguish different generations. I think the BMW 3 Series is a E32 or something like that.

V35 Skiline in Japan. Check out the Skyline Coupe it is awesome!! Unfortunately it doesn't have the RB26 but its still a pretty hefty 3.5 V6. Which you can get a set of Tubbies for!!

Rich


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

any links to pictures of the skyline coupe??


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Alexb said:


> *For those that are interested, this is the non-GTR Skyline out or coming out in Japan at the moment.
> 
> 
> http://www2.nissan.co.jp/SKYLINE/V35/0301/ *


Alex - you posted the link before


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lol, I thought you might have a different link.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh by the way, here is a good little link to show all the old models....


Skyline Heritage 

It is being transaleted by babelfish on the fly so it will seem a little slow.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/bradbigboy/index_00000a.htm

The above named link is what I genuinely hope the new GTR looks like. I think Nissan are MAD for seperating the Skyline and the GTR and the apparently official pics of the new skyline coupe look horrible. When I had my first skyline it was a R32 GTS-T and I asspired to the GTR as it was my car but with curvier body and a better, bigger, faster engine and HICAS etc. People who buy the V35 Skyline will have no interest whatsoever in the new GTR as they will be completely different cars by the looks of it. This disgusts and upsets me all at the same time.

Also just to clear a couple of things up. I've heard it on good authority that RB actually has nothing to do with Race Bred and nothing to do with any production code. It is actually to do with the type of engine. The rumours that one person posted about earlier on in this thread about the skyline finishing in production because of emissions is partly true and partly false. The skyline is not going to finish production however it cannot have the RB engine anymore due to new emission laws in Japan hence the arrival of the V35 engine. R32, 33 and 34 are actually denotation of chassis type as correctly stated by someone else where they compared the BMW E32. The E32 was the boxy shaped 3 Series BMW where as the E36 was the less boxy shaped yet larger and later 3 series with a larger different shape chassis etc.

As a final note I want to reiterate incase anyone from Nissan with any say in the matter does read this board that the Skyline and GTR models should continue to go hand in hand as they always have done and that if they release that Skyline Coupe they are completely destroying a legacy and simply doing the same as Ford did with the escort, they evolved it from an ordinary car into a race winning favourite into a crappy little shed of a rust bucket and then finally into a bubble shaped piece of gutless wonder shite and then finally changed the name to Focus.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

if you believe thats the next GTR then all I have to say is WAKE UP!! And whats with the new Skyline comment? Jesus the new cars have been out for years....its old news, get over it


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

To some this is the first they have seen of them, DCD.

Just thought I outta throw that in their m8


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Well maybe they should pay more attention to older threads...its all in here, pics, specs and so on. The V35 Skyline was released when we were still on the old board for Gods sake!!

I'm sorry but people coming on here and posting pictures of cars that have been out for ages and rediscussing stuff that has been talked about years ago is pretty pointless to me! Sorry if I sound arrogant but look at it from the majority of members on here....


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

It seems to me that this forum is being used far too much for venting frustration and anger than for *CIVIL* debate and discussion.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Please take it easy, guys. 

Regards,
Shin


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry, just getting fed up with seeing retorts to new users comments with anger which is not constructive.

People come on to the forum for information, not to be belittled for their lack of knowledge.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bah, get over it mate


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

says it all I believe.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I know, but some people don't, just be good to have people say that nicely to the noobs 

If you feed a forum with bad attitiude it only breeds more bad attitude.

And tbh DCD, withouth wanting to start ww3, you of all people as moderator on this forum should know that civility is key to successful Forum management.

I am not going to say owt more on the subject, 'cept for...



PLAY NICE!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I do play nice!  Generally I think this board is a welcoming place but it doesn't tolerate 12 kids from the US very well...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Howsie said:


> * 12 kids from the US *


Who's that then


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Alexb said:


> *Who's that then  *


Not you dude. A thread before your time - use the search button.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

any particular keyword I should use?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

oh btw, I think I saw your car down at Abbey's the other day


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Firstly DCD yeah you do seem and are arrogant. You may think you know everything about skylines but you've proved many times that you really don't. I don't wanna start an argument because I may well lose but if you don't like seing people talk about subjects that in your eyes are dead I have only one thing to say and it's quite simple

DON'T FECKIN READ EM YOU TWAT!

Sorry bad day and this just really ****ed me off. Alex you are right, thankyou, I am a noob to the board as you can tell from my post count for a start therefore I have not read all the previous posts and DCD if you really believe people should read all the previous posts on one subject before they think about commenting you go onto a board this side and I dare you to try and read all the comments made previously on a subject this large. When you've done come and see me it should be somewhere around 2004 by then.

DCD as moderator of this board you should not be insulting it's users new or old. What is the point in people using a board which is designed for people to post their opinions and then have them discussed if you are simply going to start having a go at people for having the wrong opinion (Different to yours). That Skyline Coupe IS ugly and I appologise ever so profusely for not knowing it was already out but I simply did not know (So kill me for being human and not knowing everything under the sun like you do). I didn't say I believed that was going to be the new GTR I simply said it would be great if it was as that is how it should look, the next generation rather than a completely different car which can't possibly appeal to skyline or GTR lovers because it looks nothing like a skyline or a GTR!

And you could have avoided all this by simply saying "That skylines been out for ages mate but I agree it's ugly" "I doubt very much that will be the new GTR" If you don't own the rights to this board maybe the person who does should remove your privileges. Oh and folks if I don't post on here after this then you know why. DCD can't take as good as he gives and blocked me from the board. So I'll say bye now.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry mate but if you think I'm going to fall down to your level and reply to all the insults you have thrown at me then I'm sorry to disappoint.

If you really think I would ban anyone for giving me sh1t then you don't know anything about me. I've never had to ban anyone before on here and I don't think your pathetic self is eligible to be banned. You mean nothing to me, I don't know you & you don't know me....you are just one of many annoying members on a car bbs.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

I think it's enough, both of you.
Please take it easy and enjoy this board.
Such a post is not constructive at all.
If you would like to enjoy here, just enjoy this board for "communication".
If you would not like to be here, you can just go away without complain.
If you would like to advice something to the board members, just email one of the board members.
You don't have to show your such an annoying feeling to everyone.
No one except you will be happy with reading such a not onstructive post.
PLEASE TAKE IT EASY.

Regards,
Shin
(Advisor of GTROC UK)


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Well said Shin,

In defence of DCD, I actually look forward to reading his posts. If you look through the past history its easy to see that Dino's contributions to this board are (almost without exception) excellent and he is a very valued member of this forum. Dino has supplied countless valuable information to this GT-R community and so it is sad to see this kind of inappropriate public thrasing because someone got upset.

In the future if people have an issue it would be far preferable to send a Private mail directly to them or another moderator - if you have a problem don't hang out your dirty laundry in public thank you very much as it drags down the otherwise excellent source of information this board has to offer.


T


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

> it is sad to see this kind of inappropriate public thrasing because someone got upset


So now it's my fault he uspet me?


> In the future if people have an issue it would be far preferable to send a Private mail directly to them or another moderator - if you have a problem don't hang out your dirty laundry in public thank you very much as it drags down the otherwise excellent source of information this board has to offer.


I suppose this is exactly what DCD was doing when he insulted me in public right?


> I think it's enough, both of you.





> Such a post is not constructive at all.


I agree but in continuation of DCDs playground bully style, "he started it!"


> If you would like to advice something to the board members, just email one of the board members.


If this was done this wouldn't be a discussion forum now would it. We may as well just email each other instead of someone paying money to keep this webspace open and allowing us to post here.


> You don't have to show your such an annoying feeling to everyone. No one except you will be happy with reading such a not onstructive post.


I agree but I didn't hold a gun to anyones head. Everyone knew within the first 2 words it was aimed at DCD. If you don't want to read it don't read it. It aint rocket science.


> Sorry mate but if you think I'm going to fall down to your level and reply to all the insults you have thrown at me then I'm sorry to disappoint.


You didn't dissapoint though did you?


> your pathetic self is eligible





> You mean nothing to me, I don't know you & you don't know me


You have no idea just how happy this makes me. Thankyou.


> you are just one of many annoying members on a car bbs


If the people of this board are so annoying why do you continue to post and moderate on the board? It isn't your paid job is it? Is anyone holding an AK47 to your balls and telling you that you have to be here and you HAVE to read EVERY post? No. If you don't like it then **** off. Why give yourself the hassle and stress?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

I'm telling you guys, "TAKE IT EASY".
We'd better to go out and have a fresh air on such a beautiful day. 

Regards,
Shin


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry Shin I am taking it easy. That was my way of an apology to the rest of the board yet stating that I am not the person who should be getting ALL the flack here and also pointing out the simple fact that if someone doesnt' want to read the post they really don't have to and therefore have no reason to complain about reading it when it was their choice to do so.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Doh... _anyway_ ... 

VQ32DETT with direct petrol injection, 480 bhp, 58kg of torque, electronic anti-lag low revs assistance, cylinder capacity on demand, continously variable computerised cam timing and all the other exiting stuff makes the new GT-R sound ever more amazing... lets just hope it can tuned easily to 600 bhp+ too 


T


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRR32....I really don't see the point of you going on and on about it. I don't find my moderating position on the board stressing...never have and probably never will. I've had the pleasure of meeting very cool people through this board and this is why I like it here and why I have been a member since the beginning. I've had my problems with a few members on here and on other boards but frankly I don't give them too much attention. Pretty much what I'll be doing with you. I suggest you don't bother keeping this up and avoiding me in the future and I'll do the same with you. Thats the best I can come up with. In fact as you have said:



> If you don't want to read it don't read it. It aint rocket science.


So I suggest you take your own advice. 

Maybe this could also keep you from being rude to other members like Shin who has simply intervened for the good of the board.

Anyway thats all I have to say to you. If you feel like you need to insult me further or be plain rude then feel free to send me a PM or e-mail.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Dino,

I watched CNN yesterday about the bad weather, has it effected where you are?

PS. Isn't this a big improvement on the old concept, I think so!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Trevor....we had a typhoon a few days back but it didn't pass over here. Got a nice long earthquake this morning though


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

DCD said:


> *Trevor....we had a typhoon a few days back but it didn't pass over here. Got a nice long earthquake this morning though *


What was the earthquake on the ricther (sp?) scale? Nothing big I hope. Tokyo, well Japan, seems to get a lot of earthquakes due to it being next to the edge of techtonic plates.

There are also more angles of the GT-R concept car that Trevor has posted. Looks very nice. Will upload later.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Was a 6 on the Japanese scale which I think is a 5 on the R-scale. The epicenter was up north, mainly the Hokkaido coast...just a few fires and a small tsunami.


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Ok well I apologise to Shin if HE feels I have been rude to him I did not intend to in any way. I don't intend to avoid you DCD there is no point. As many people have said you do give good advice on many occassions. If you wish to be childish and ignore me because I told you that you were being rude, arrogant and upset me then fine.

To the rest of the board please accept my appologies for replying to DCDs comment in the way he replied to mine.

DCD when did the new shape Skyline come out in Japan?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi,

Please don't go off the topic.
Please read once again before you click the "Submit Reply" button to make sure your post would not offend anyone or make someone feel bad.

The release dates of the current Skylines are as follows.
18/06/2001 V35 Skyline (300GT/250GT/250GTe)
31/01/2002 V35 Skyline (350GT-8/250GTm)
16/01/2003 G35 Skyline (350GT/350GT Premium)

Regards,
Shin


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks Shin. Upto what date did they make the R34 then? I was under the impression it was still being made well into 2002. Is that incorrect?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

GTRR32 said:


> *Thanks Shin. Upto what date did they make the R34 then? I was under the impression it was still being made well into 2002. Is that incorrect? *


August 2001 (or was it 2002? Shin will know). The reason being external influences (emissions regs).


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

BNR34 finished manufacturing end of August 2002.

Regards,
Shin


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks again guys but wasn't meaning the GTR only. Am trying to work out why they would release that Skyline Coupe V35 if they were still aloud to make the R34. Was under the impression that the V35 was only being released because they were imposing emissions laws which made the RB engine illegal in Japan?


----------

